# K2 won't wake up...



## Xeniph (Apr 5, 2009)

So, last night, I used my K2 as "usual" (I've only had it about 2 days). I usually use it with whispernet turned off unless I think I need it, to conserve battery. When I finished reading, I put it to sleep and went to sleep myself.

This morning, I go to wake it up...and it won't wake up. When I slide the power button, the screensaver or whatever still stays. If I slide it again, the screensaver changes (as if I had turned it on and then off again). I've done this a few times, tried waiting after I've turned it on for a while, tried pressing home or next when it's supposed to be on...I've also tried resetting it. Nothing has worked. So now my kindle is basically a pretty picture display.

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're having this problem.  I do not have a K2, but I'm sure someone knowledgable will answer you shortly.
I did want to say welcome, and sorry your first post is not a happy one.  
Relax, take a deep breath.  There are wonderful folks here who an answer to just about any problem possible.
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

reset? -  not pluged in hold power button over for 15 seconds.  CS has been very nice to me you could call and ask too. sorry this happened morning is my favorite time to read.
sylvia


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Try plugging it in and letting it get a full charge again - only having it for 2 days it might have worn itself down indexing everything --


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Maybe a call to CS would help?


----------



## LyndsayB (Dec 31, 2010)

I was having the same problem when I found this thread.  I held the power button over for 15-20 seconds, and the Kindle reset within 30 seconds.  Hope this works for you too!  A week with my Kindle and it is now 2nd only to my iPhone!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG, I was having this problem with my Kindle3. Holding the on/off button for 25 seconds totally got the charge light to come back on. Thank you so much for posting. I was going a bit crazy thinking my new Kindle had issues.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Apparently it had too much to drink for new years... Give it some fresh coffee and a couple hours. It'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## LyndsayB (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok so I was still having an issue and getting downright aggravated.   So I called Customer Support and found out that the "official" Kindle covers (leather with the prongs and elastic band) are causing problems.  I had been using that cover, and now that I have discontinued using it - NO problems at all!  CS was very helpful and even issued me a refund for MORE than I paid for the cover so that I could get the lighted cover, which is supposed to correct the problem.  I am more than happy with this fix!    Will report back with how the new cover works.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I would do a minimum of a 4 hour recharge using the wall socket.  I had the same problem last week and that what was wrong with my Kindle.


----------

